# And I'm supposed to sleep where???



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Really guys???


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

The floor, obviously! You've been told! :wink:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

They say, Momma go a head and crawl underneath...you make a GREAT pillow!!:wink: :tongue:


Too cute!!:biggrin:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

They usually give me at least a TINY spot to lay down on. Seems they were sending me a message last night....hwell:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Before you go to bed from now on, I'd yell their names, throw a handful of treats all around the room and then take a running jump into bed. Outsmarted!!!! Would probably only work once though, they'd soon catch on!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm sure there's a nice dog bed on the floor somewhere in your house!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

HA HA! Oh man, I had the same feelings last night....I should post the pic I took!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Here we go. Think there's any room for me? We have 1 dog....and three dog beds (well, I guess 4 if you count the PEOPLE bed). Apparently those 3 aren't good enough. :wink:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Now think about instead of small dogs theyre replaced by great Danes....yeah. That's our bed at night!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I think it's obvious that you just need to buy a bigger bed!! Do they come in something bigger than king size? Like maybe a DogFoodChat size bed!!


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

aw...they're so sweet...they're warming up the bed for you!!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

You'd think they'd snuggle together a little bit and leave at least part of one side for me but noooooo...... 
They seriously plan these things when my back is turned. And I really can't imagine that being a bed full of Danes! OMG! At least I can just pick my guys up and plop them back down out of my way. 
The pic of Minnie is adorable! She looks like such a sweet baby all snuggled with her man. Too cute!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> You'd think they'd snuggle together a little bit and leave at least part of one side for me but noooooo......
> They seriously plan these things when my back is turned. And I really can't imagine that being a bed full of Danes! OMG! At least I can just pick my guys up and plop them back down out of my way.
> The pic of Minnie is adorable! She looks like such a sweet baby all snuggled with her man. Too cute!


Haha, thanks Donna...yes she certainly loves him! Didn't mean to hijack your thread but it just made me laugh...I think your babies and Minnie would get along just great! Puppy pile on the bed... they'd love it!!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

minnieme said:


> Haha, thanks Donna...yes she certainly loves him! Didn't mean to hijack your thread but it just made me laugh...I think your babies and Minnie would get along just great! Puppy pile on the bed... they'd love it!!


Let's just hope mine are on top. The other way around could be a bad idea....:biggrin1:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Love it!! The obvious answer to where you sleep is "Anywhere that doesn't disturb them" couch, floor, doesn't really matter, just as long as they stay comfortable!! LOL

Oh, and there is nothing bigger than a king or cal. king mattress. I actually have a customer who makes mattresses. I talked to him about making a mattress that would essentially be a king and twin! He could make the frame and mattress no problem. Then I got to thinking how the heck do I put sheets on it!! So away went the mattress idea, and now I just sleep like a pretzel to make sure I don't disrupt hubby, Shelby and Khan!!!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

I only have my husband and cat to share my bed with, and thats already enough haha. Wouldn't matter if we had a gigantic bed though, the cat would still sleep right on top of me - she has to have body contact, if you move away, she moves closer haha. And somehow the hubby manages to get in my way too haha


----------



## Charged77 (Oct 1, 2011)

So cute! When my Boston was a puppy she would sleep on my head or rest her head on my throat! Now that its getting cooler she is starting to sleep closer and closer to my head!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Really guys???
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429


Great picture Donna!


----------

